# Place Where I can Buy Hundreds of Regular Cubes Cheap!



## Blazirade (Aug 30, 2011)

So, in a nutshell, I need a company or any source of cubes that can produce hundreds, even thousands, of them, which I can buy very cheap and get it shipped over to where I live (Pacific Northwest).

The reason I need so many is because it's for my senior project and, while most people discourage ones that require a lot of money to complete and such, I felt that this would be a good idea because I wanted to make a Rubik's Cube Mosaic in honor of our school's 50th anniversary.

Other thing: I'm asking this before school starts because I want to know if this is realistically possible, as I have to submit ideas a little bit after school starts for us. If this isn't feasible by my constraints, then I can simply move on to another idea and not spend so much time planning a project that can't be sucessfully completed.

If anyone has any ideas where I can find places for mass amounts of cubes for very cheap prices, be it in the US or foreign, I would love to hear from you. Thank you very much!


----------



## Godmil (Aug 30, 2011)

hmm, interesting one. I guess since it's for a mosaic then you'll want the cheapest possible cubes (though hopefully the stickers wont fade). Hmmm, there was an artist in canada who did a ton of mosaics, I wonder if you could contact him and find out where he sourced his cubes.

Ah, there is a guy called Pixel Pete (http://buttonpresser.com/) who's done huge mosaics, I'd give him an email.


----------



## Goosly (Aug 30, 2011)

I have been thinking about this too. Lightake would probably be the best for this, as they offer discount on large amounts of cubes.
This cube, for example: one costs 4.01 dollars, but if you get 5 it's only 3.48. For more than 9, you need to contact them. I guess, if you order 100 or more (for a mosaic), they'll be 3 dollars or less.


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 30, 2011)

You could also try asking seventowns to sponsor your project...


----------



## Godmil (Aug 30, 2011)

Goosly said:


> I have been thinking about this too. Lightake would probably be the best for this, as they offer discount on large amounts of cubes.
> This cube, for example: one costs 4.01 dollars, but if you get 5 it's only 3.48. For more than 9, you need to contact them. I guess, if you order 100 or more (for a mosaic), they'll be 3 dollars or less.


 
nonono, you don't want speed cubes for a mosaic, it's overkill. You want something like dollar store cubes, if bought in bulk they should only be like 50 cents each or something.


----------



## Goosly (Aug 30, 2011)

50 cents each? Well, I'm wondering where you gonna find something like that.
I remember I was at a jumble sale and saw some mini cubes of some cheap brand. Maybe if you can find those, they'll be that cheap. But they had all different color schemes. :fp


----------



## Godmil (Aug 30, 2011)

Goosly said:


> 50 cents each? Well, I'm wondering where you gonna find something like that.



Well I mostly pulled that number out of my ***, but in principle it should be doable. You can definitely get really cheap (and rubbish) cubes, and if you're buying wholesale then they should cost way less than a dollar each.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 30, 2011)

using YJs probably wouldnt be so terrible...


----------



## CRO (Aug 30, 2011)

The cheapest i've found is QJ at 51morefun. 

-> http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=108&products_id=219

Dunno about shipping, though..


----------



## radmin (Aug 30, 2011)

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/471194603/Cube_Magic_Square.html?s=p

Cube Magic Square
FOB Price: US $ 0.28 - 0.7 / Piece 

Port:	shenzhen
Minimum Order Quantity:	5 Carton/Cartons , with customers logo MOQ 50ctns
Payment Terms:	T/T,Western Union


----------



## Godmil (Aug 30, 2011)

Now, That ^^ is some seriously cheap cubes. Makes me want to do a mosaic myself now.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 30, 2011)

are you going to just give away the cubes after?
those are some very cheap cubes.... don't really have the patience to do mosaics but it looks fun....


----------



## Blazirade (Aug 31, 2011)

@Yuxuibbs: Actually, my plan was to set all the cubes in a wooden frame (have yet to see if that's a possibility as well) and donate it to the school in recognition of its 50th anniversary, as well as the commemoration of the new school being built in place of this old one. I don't know if I even have any reason to keep it anyway, as the entire mosaic will be ridiculously huge.

@Cubenovice: Seventowns? Who are they? I haven't been cubing too much as of recent so I've been out of the loop with stuff.
@CRO & radmin: Thanks for the links. I'm very grateful that there are actually places where you can get cubes for less than a dollar (which is crazy, but I'm not complaining).


----------



## Godmil (Aug 31, 2011)

Seventowns is the company that owns the Rubik's brand.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 31, 2011)

Blazirade said:


> @Yuxuibbs: Actually, my plan was to set all the cubes in a wooden frame (have yet to see if that's a possibility as well) and donate it to the school in recognition of its 50th anniversary, as well as the commemoration of the new school being built in place of this old one. I don't know if I even have any reason to keep it anyway, as the entire mosaic will be ridiculously huge.


 
maybe see if there are super cheap mini 3x3 s? might be easier to put together and see when its a mosaic....


----------



## Blazirade (Sep 3, 2011)

Ohhh, gotcha.

Well, I don't think you can go lower than $0.28 per cube (if I read that correctly). Even if I could, it wouldn't be as grand of a mosaic as I would prefer it to be. You're right, though. It'd be a lot less painful for me to actually assemble it


----------

